# SD-Karte automatisch per ivman unmounten

## Normi

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ivman so zu konfigurieren, dass es beim Entfernen von SD-bzw. CF-Karten diese dann auch automatisch wieder unmountet werden?

Kann auch ein anderes Tool sein

ivman Version: ivman-0.6.14

hal Version: hal-0.5.9-r1

dbus Version: dbus-1.0.2-r2

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

ich denke da wird es das generelle Problem geben, dass kein Programm ahnen kann wann du die Karte entfernen möchtest! 

Wenn du die Karte raus gezogen hast, bekommt es HAL mit, aber dann ist es zu späte evtl noch im Cache vorhandene Daten zu schreiben! 

Somit denke ich du wirst nicht umhin kommen die Karte erst zu unmounten! 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AmonAmarth

vielleicht meinst du sowas wie das "sicher entfernen"/"auswerfen" kommando im kontextmenü von einem geräte symbol von KDE ?

einfach rausziehen ist jedenfalls die schlechteste methode, damit hab ich schon mal eine CF karte gekillt weil ichs vergessen hab...bei den SD karten wirds kaum anders aussehen

----------

